# Fresh Water Tank



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Has anyone looked at adding an additional fresh water tank? Dont know if there is room. Or has anyone thought about replacing the current tank with a larger one?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I suppose you could so long as there is more space available either fore or aft of the existing tank. I'm getting ready to install a larger gray tank and am faced with the same issue. But having looked under there before I know there is plenty of open space in front of the existing tank for expansion. Hopefully your water tank space will be the same. You just have to look to see what you've got.

Good Luck!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi









We just carry 4 or 5 of the 6 gallon water jugs you can get at Wal Mart. If needed we will fill them wherever we can while out and about. Family of 6 and usually don't need additional water until about day 4 or 5. While in hunting camp I take 12 of the water jugs. If someone goes into town during the week they fill them up. Plenty of shower water that way.

Have a super day!
Tony


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

AKvagabond said:


> Has anyone looked at adding an additional fresh water tank? Dont know if there is room. Or has anyone thought about replacing the current tank with a larger one?


How many more gallons are you planing to add? Are you dry camping? Also adding a larger tank my change your T/W when full. I have a blue 55 gallon poly drum and a 12 volt transfer pump. If I need to bring extra water I can but add 458 pound more to the truck. James


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

I add a 30 gallon extra tank. I put it under the sofa. Took the existing fill and that now goes to the new and and then the new tank drains into the existing tank. It is nice having 75 gallons of water with you for the extended camping trips.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

asplitsecond said:


> I add a 30 gallon extra tank. I put it under the sofa. Took the existing fill and that now goes to the new and and then the new tank drains into the existing tank. It is nice having 75 gallons of water with you for the extended camping trips.


Very creative and simple...I will look at that. It is kinda' what I am thinking it would be nice to have 75 gal which is what a number of trailers have but less than the toy haulers. Simply makes the long weekend to 4 days workable without using 5 gal jugs to refil.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> Has anyone looked at adding an additional fresh water tank? Dont know if there is room. Or has anyone thought about replacing the current tank with a larger one?


How many more gallons are you planing to add? Are you dry camping? Also adding a larger tank my change your T/W when full. I have a blue 55 gallon poly drum and a 12 volt transfer pump. If I need to bring extra water I can but add 458 pound more to the truck. James
[/quote]

Got a model number of the pump?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

asplitsecond said:


> I add a 30 gallon extra tank. I put it under the sofa. Took the existing fill and that now goes to the new and and then the new tank drains into the existing tank. It is nice having 75 gallons of water with you for the extended camping trips.


Hey...Tualatin Oregon eh? Sweet!! More Oregon Outbackers.

Now...where did you get the second tank? Love to see some pictures of this mod if you have some.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Has anyone looked at adding an additional fresh water tank? Dont know if there is room. Or has anyone thought about replacing the current tank with a larger one?


How many more gallons are you planing to add? Are you dry camping? Also adding a larger tank my change your T/W when full. I have a blue 55 gallon poly drum and a 12 volt transfer pump. If I need to bring extra water I can but add 458 pound more to the truck. James
[/quote]

Got a model number of the pump?
[/quote]
Here is a link to the pump http://www.zoellerpumps.com/ProductBenefit.aspx?ProductID=98 . James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> Has anyone looked at adding an additional fresh water tank? Dont know if there is room. Or has anyone thought about replacing the current tank with a larger one?


How many more gallons are you planing to add? Are you dry camping? Also adding a larger tank my change your T/W when full. I have a blue 55 gallon poly drum and a 12 volt transfer pump. If I need to bring extra water I can but add 458 pound more to the truck. James
[/quote]

Got a model number of the pump?
[/quote]
Here is a link to the pump http://www.zoellerpumps.com/ProductBenefit.aspx?ProductID=98 . James








[/quote]

THANKS!!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

AKvagabond said:


> Has anyone looked at adding an additional fresh water tank? Dont know if there is room. Or has anyone thought about replacing the current tank with a larger one?


I had to drop my freshwater tank for a repair. As far as mounting a similar tank, the main issue is if you have the space on the frame. There's plenty on my long trailer, but others would be arranged differently.

I've also just carried 5 gal. jug with me and used it to refill when necessary. There's only been a couple times in 4 seasons that's been necessary, but I'm talking weekend trips. If I needed more than that I'd just buy a bigger tank to carry in the TV and use a pump or gravity to refill. In other words, I'd choose a simple low-tech solution. If you're regularly doing extended drycamping then installing a second tank may be worth it to you.

BTW - here's a piece of "trivia" I learned. My trailer is rated for 50 gallons of freshwater. I was surprised to find my tank stamped with 45 gallons on it. Called Keystone and learned they include the 6 gallons in the hot water tank, even though that last six gallons there would be utterly unuseable. Creative marketing, I guess.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've thought of a mod several times, but never implemented it. My thought was to use the Antifreeze suction line (with some extra length to be able to suck out of another water container. Then I could put in another valve upstream of the pump and have it, when switched, flow the pump's water back into the tank. This way one pump could be a transfer pump and a general trailer pump. Maybe I should do that some day...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Of course, it could also be done very simply by plumbing the two tank outlets (leading to pump) together and letting gravity do the work.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Of course, it could also be done very simply by plumbing the two tank outlets (leading to pump) together and letting gravity do the work.


BOOORINGGG!









Always trying to simplify things Dan!!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Of course, it could also be done very simply by plumbing the two tank outlets (leading to pump) together and letting gravity do the work.


BOOORINGGG!









Always trying to simplify things Dan!!!
[/quote]
He forgets thet your an engineer. Now you could add a bypass valve before the pump and add a quick connect to the city water box with a length of hose to the aux tank and then add a bypass valve to the outlet of the pump to fill the inboard water tank. James


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ha ha. No I understand the enjoyment from designing a thing of beauty, as I share it somewhat. I'm just a pragmatist when it comes to my precious time, and I'd generally rather do two simple mods than one complicated one, assuming no real practical benefit added by the complexity of course.


----------

